# 1000 watt heater



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looking to get a 1000 w heater with controller. which brand is the best to get?

ive looked at jehmco. $149.99 with the heater and controller. anything else out there in the market? i want one that will last. any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm also looking for 1000w heater. Let me know if you find some.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Old thread, but useful: http://www.arowanaclub.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=1909
I ended up going for: http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_True...um_Heaters-JBJ_Lighting-JB1531-FIHTTH-vi.html

I plan on setting it up on a 300 gallon, so can not comment on it yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For not much more than that, you can get the Jehmco temperature controller and have rock solid reliability and 3x300w heaters which are cheap to replace, and give you redundancy, rather than a single heater, which if failed, could cause you big problems. That's the route I would go. Now that I see how steady the temperature is with the controller, I'll never rely on cheap single heaters again for a bigger setup.

Also, April just advertised that she can get the JBJ with external controller 300 w heater by special order, so she may be able to the 1000 w by special order also. Picture in post 4:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=790


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with 2wheels. can you imagine a 1000w going on the fritz. it would cook em in no time.....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea thats true if the heater fails it would be a dissaster lol. well im hoping to get a good quality one heater with a controller. i have 2 renas 300 W heaters in my 210 and i hate controlling the thing. its never accurate. 

the jbj one looks pretty good. anyone here using jehmco ones?

i think its between these 2.

king el. ill be ordering either way, if u want to join, let me know.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using the Jehmco controller with 2x250 W stealth heaters. You can even adjust the tolerance of the controller from +/- 1-3 degrees and do it in C or F. The big bonus for me is that it's digital solid state, so is unaffected by power outages, and I can hear a click when it comes on so I know it's working (since the older stealths don't have lights). Also since both come on and off at identical times, it's perfectly balanced, instead of my old method of trying to get both heaters to come on at once by individual adjustment, which inevitably wore out one heater and underutilized the other.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm using the Jehmco controller with 2x250 W stealth heaters. You can even adjust the tolerance of the controller from +/- 1-3 degrees and do it in C or F. The big bonus for me is that it's digital solid state, so is unaffected by power outages, and I can hear a click when it comes on so I know it's working (since the older stealths don't have lights). Also since both come on and off at identical times, it's perfectly balanced, instead of my old method of trying to get both heaters to come on at once by individual adjustment, which inevitably wore out one heater and underutilized the other.


thanks for the replies guys. appreciate your input. i basically ordered a jehmco one. ill try this out since its around 70 dolalrs cheaper than the jbj (shipping and all). if its accurate then ill save some cash, if not, ill try the jbj. lol. i got the one with dual input? so i can connect it to 2 heaters. just incase i need more watts. came to 157 plus shipping.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Old thread, but useful: http://www.arowanaclub.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=1909
> I ended up going for: http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_True...um_Heaters-JBJ_Lighting-JB1531-FIHTTH-vi.html
> 
> I plan on setting it up on a 300 gallon, so can not comment on it yet.


Hi Theo, Is true temp a lot better the the other brands? Seems to be a lot more expensive.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> thanks for the replies guys. appreciate your input. i basically ordered a jehmco one. ill try this out since its around 70 dolalrs cheaper than the jbj (shipping and all). if its accurate then ill save some cash, if not, ill try the jbj. lol. i got the one with dual input? so i can connect it to 2 heaters. just incase i need more watts. came to 157 plus shipping.


I just got the single and put a multi-outlet on it, since it's rated for up to 1500 watts, but for a monster tank, what the heck...it's only money, right?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha yea tell me about it. this fish hobby is just a big money pit. whats a little more lol. ill give the jehmco one a try. i know a few people using it and they seem to be happy with them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> hahaha yea tell me about it. this fish hobby is just a big money pit. whats a little more lol. ill give the jehmco one a try. i know a few people using it and they seem to be happy with them.


If you try and don't like it let me know, I'll take it off your hands (not the heater, just the controller, 1000 w is too much for me).


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you try and don't like it let me know, I'll take it off your hands (not the heater, just the controller, 1000 w is too much for me).


sure not a problem. =) keep u updated.


----------

